# SnoEx 575 on a John Deere Garden Tractor?



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

We have a John Deere 740 Garden Tractor (2 wheel drive) that we are contemplating putting a SnoEx 575 on the back. Couple concerns here: Would around 400 lbs of weight be too much for the tractor to handle or make it to where you couldn't steer it at all? And the big problem that I see is the speed of the tractor being too slow (maybe 8 mph) that it would throw way too much ice melt down even with the spreader on the lowest setting. Have any of you guys done anything like this or thoughts on it? Our parking lot is roughly 2 1/2 - 3 acres in size. Thanks 
Scott


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I almost put one on my 1025, but decided to go with a smaller one, I think it's a 325. I was concerned about the weight as well, and I have either a broom or blower up front. 

Pretty sure without weights you're not going to be steering it.


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

I looked at the 325 also but was thinking something that would hold more material would be better. We will have a plow on the front but no front wheel weights. Do you think that's going to be a problem? Also does it throw the salt good being the tractor is going at a much slower speed than a truck would?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We're using it on sidewalks, and it works great.


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

We have a big parking lot that it would be used for and not sure how well it would do.
Thanks for your help


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I think you would be OK,

are you leaving the mower deck on it? that would help with front end weight and steering but reduce your ground clearance. 

also you can set the spreader to spread wide not just single lane since your doing a parking lot think your spreading over a 16' width instead of single lane. 

also you don't have to load the salt spreader to full capacity. if when full you can't get the tractor to turn.

also from a Pic of the 740 looks like there a nice bracket on the front you could put some weights on to counter the rear spreader?

good luck 

just my thoughts


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Why not try something like the SP-1225G it's a tow behind and holds more than the 575


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

sublime68charge;1953142 said:


> I think you would be OK,
> 
> are you leaving the mower deck on it? that would help with front end weight and steering but reduce your ground clearance.
> 
> ...


No, mower deck is off. We have a blade on the front.
Yeah I personally have the 575 on my truck but was concerned with the ground speed being much slower on a tractor as opposed to a truck. Thought that on the higher settings to really throw the ice melt wide it would come out so fast being ground speed is much slower and then on lower settings it would throw such a small width that it would take forever


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

BossPlow2010;1953349 said:


> Why not try something like the SP-1225G it's a tow behind and holds more than the 575


Have you ever used the 1225g? Wondering how well the tires grip when it's very icy? Does it throw the ice melt pretty wide?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

with the front blade steering should be fine you have weight up there to counter the salt weight in the back.

how does the 575 mount just a 2" receiver hitch?

can you get one on the back of your JD?

how far in width does the 575 spread now? your slower tractor speed means you just feed it a little less.

good luck


this is not a topic we talk about much in the ATV section.

I due have a Curtis Spreader fast cast 300 that I have ran when needed on the back of my ATV and used that for woodland trail seeding after bulldozer's made 1.5 miles of trails throughout the family woodland last year
also spread out 5 bags of salt on my 1/4 mile gravel drive last year as well since I had the spreader.

I have 12 bags of salt melt ready to go but so far haven't had enough ice build up to warrant using it.

any way good luck


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

sublime68charge;1954497 said:


> with the front blade steering should be fine you have weight up there to counter the salt weight in the back.
> 
> how does the 575 mount just a 2" receiver hitch?
> 
> ...


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

I actually have a snowex 575x on the back of my John deere x738. With the snowblower on the front I can load the spreader full with 400lbs of rock salt and it handles the weight just fine. I use it to salt the parking lot at the apartment complex where I work. I set it on 30-35 and I get great coverage without having to run at top speed. The place I bought it from made a bracket that is bolted to the spreader so It can be mounted to my click and go bracket. I bought the 575x because it has the little pendant style controller that fits right in the toolbox on my right gender. It's proven to be a great set up and money well spent.


----------

